
The Spacing Effect (1988) [pdf] - e19293001
http://andrewvs.blogs.com/usu/files/the_spacing_effect.pdf
======
thundergolfer
So in 1988 the research was robust, plentiful, and clear. What happened since?

I went threw primary, secondary, and tertiary education between 1998 and 2018.
If there was any use of spaced repetition in my education it was not apparent
to me. It was never recommended to me as a study technique, even though
'flashcard study' was recommended often.

The 9 impediments discussed are not considered strong enough to be
"discouraging", but 30 years later spaced repetition isn't part of standard
western pedagogy and it has no significant mindshare. The only place it seems
to have decent uptake amongst students is in Medical school.

~~~
nicehat
It seems that there's been an effort to make school as bad as possible.

The research has shown for decades that homework is an utter and complete
waste of time, but, much like any hazing ritual, some people foam at the mouth
at the suggestion of ending it.

Schools in Scandinavia have proven success with anti-bullying programs, that
have not been taken up elsewhere.

School lunch programs (again, pretty much everywhere outside Scandinavia) are
dire.

Physical education, proven to enhance learning outcomes and well-being,
probably amounts to about 40 minutes per week in most Western countries.

And don't get me started on the American higher education system... My god.
It's racist, classist, and still under attack from rabid morons who would
rather an Erdogan style system of educating.

It feels deliberate.

